# Time For Trail Cams!!!!!



## HOTTSCENTS

:darkbeer:ttt


----------



## Mikie Day

that is a great idea...been just getting a hit pic on the pass thru deer , that sounds like it may slow them up enough for a few good pics

thanks for the idea:thumbs_up

Mikie


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey just wanted to remind all of you about this. Good luck and lets see some of those pics.


----------



## DanaC

see if this works...


----------



## jlh42581

how would you compare the smell of your herd scent to deer dander


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

I have never smelled Deer Dander befor but I can tell you my Herd Blend smells just like their bedding area. and it acts as acalming scent.

Mark 



jlh42581 said:


> how would you compare the smell of your herd scent to deer dander


----------



## DanaC

Sounds good, Mark. Not familiar with your product (yet) but might make a good cover as well as a draw. I use mineral blocks to get early-season shots, like the one above, but minerals don't seem to draw much as fall approaches. Better for spring. Too much food available later. Will check out your website.


----------



## Mikie Day

ttt


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Dana what where you using on that setup??



DanaC said:


> see if this works...


----------



## Double S




----------



## HOTTSCENTS

LOL that looks a lot like a stick of Trophy Blend Herd between the two pipes????:smile:



Double S said:


>


----------



## Double S

It's Their Enviroment.....Blend In. :shade::teeth:

That is the Mule Deer Herd Blend. Smells fantastic.... Makes my house cat's nervous. lol



NEVADA HUNTER said:


> LOL that looks a lot like a stick of Trophy Blend Herd between the two pipes????:smile:


----------



## DanaC

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Dana what where you using on that setup??


That was just a solid 'Deer cocaine' block. Minerals only seem to work at certain times of year, mostly early spring. That site has since gone pretty dead.

The camera is a small Bushnell. They just upgraded that model to 8 Megapixels and more memory capacity, I'm drooling...


----------



## Double S

A Great Scent blends into the enviroment.
( Look behind the Buck )


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey that looks kind of familure!! Looks like Herd Blend to me, Great job Double S :darkbeer:


----------



## ColoradoHunter

Mark, I'll have some pics for you next weekend, I put some Muley herd on my cams last weekend!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey bud the best way I found to get good pics is to either keep a stick out with the lid off or wire a tube of Trophy Blend to a form stake in front of the camera.



ColoradoHunter said:


> Mark, I'll have some pics for you next weekend, I put some Muley herd on my cams last weekend!


----------



## ColoradoHunter

I should have worded that a little better, It's not on the cams, it's actually out in front of the cams. LOL


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Y a that could have been bad, a buddy of mine did that last year while hunting Bull ekl and two bulls started fighting over the trail cam he put up and they destroyed the camera.



ColoradoHunter said:


> I should have worded that a little better, It's not on the cams, it's actually out in front of the cams. LOL


----------



## Double S

Bump for TrophyBlend Scents. I'm busting out the Elk Mtn Slip system and wiping some TB on it. See if i can get any vids or pics before the sun sets at 9 pm. :darkbeer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Cant wait to see what you get good luck buddy:darkbeer:


----------



## ColoradoHunter

Mark, the TB mule deer herd and elk herd will be set up at my cam locations tomorrow morning. One will be set on video to see what I can get for you. Hoping to get video of some Monster Mulies for you. Dennis


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

ColoradoHunter said:


> Mark, the TB mule deer herd and elk herd will be set up at my cam locations tomorrow morning. One will be set on video to see what I can get for you. Hoping to get video of some Monster Mulies for you. Dennis


That is Awesome Buddy, I cant wait to see what you get!


----------



## elkmtngear

New trail cam, I got this in the first 48 hours after I spiced up the area with the Mule Deer Herd Blend. Waiting for the big boys to show up now!

Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Is that a stick Of Mule Deer Herd On that stick/pole? if so that is too cool, nice photo.


----------



## elkmtngear

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Is that a stick Of Mule Deer Herd On that stick/pole? if so that is too cool, nice photo.


Yeah Mark,
I electrical taped the Trophy Blend Stick to an arrow.


----------



## Double S

Trophy Blend Deer Scent users. Don't forget to check out and join the TrophyBlend Social group!. :wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=242


----------



## elkmtngear

Getting bigger...........



Best of Luck,
Jeff (AT Sponsor)
www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## Double S

Nice Pic Jeff. :wink:



elkmtngear said:


> Getting bigger...........
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff (AT Sponsor)
> www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## tyson5




----------



## tyson5




----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Is that the stick of Trophy Blend Under his neck on that arrow shaft? Its kinda in the shadows.



elkmtngear said:


> Getting bigger...........
> 
> 
> 
> Best of Luck,
> Jeff (AT Sponsor)
> www.elkmtngear.com


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Well I guess I should Have looked up before I said anything.


----------



## elkmtngear

I should have done it like this:


----------



## ColoradoHunter

Mark, here is a pic of a couple bucks I saw driving into my hunting area last Sunday. Cams are set on video, with TB in front of them, hoping to get these guys on video for you.


----------



## Double S

ColoradoHunter said:


> Mark, here is a pic of a couple bucks I saw driving into my hunting area last Sunday. Cams are set on video, with TB in front of them, hoping to get these guys on video for you.


That's what i'm talking about!. Sweet Pic ColoradoHunter. I just ordered my first trail cam this morning, A Primos truth 35. I should receive it sometime next week. I'm looking forward to some night pics. You know what those deer are missing? 

A Hole in them!. lol


----------



## elkmtngear

Awesome pic, ColoradoHunter! Love that guy with the kicker!


----------



## ColoradoHunter

Yeah the drop tine definitely caught my eye. That's a new hunting area for me and is a 4 hour drive to get there. I've only been there twice, so I'm looking for the cams and TB to do my scouting for me. This area hasn't been hunted in years, so I'm betting those aren't even the big boys! I'll be trying to fix the problem of no holes starting 1 October. :smile:


----------



## Double S

This little one had to check out the Trophy Blend. Sorry for the bad pic. I had 20 pics of various deer sniffing the scent. but most were trash because of the glare off the window.


----------



## elkmtngear

*He's Back*

Same buck, same time of day, he just can't resist a whiff of that herd blend stick! 

It's like his morning coffee!!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Is he eating the stick? it looks like its getting smaller!!:darkbeer:


----------



## elkmtngear

If anybody is eating anything, it will be me eating him. He is perfect for my daughter to whack this year.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

These where sent to me by a hunter in AZ and he had rubbed the Mule Deer Doe scent all over the stick.


----------



## elkmtngear

*Starting to get very interesting.........*

This is more like it!! Nice Blacktail, I hope he has a bigger brother!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

LOL!!Jeff are you sold yet buddy??:wink:


----------



## elkmtngear

Dude! This stuff is awesome. I will post the first picture tonight, he was booking down the main trail, and the Trophy Blend Stick stopped him dead in his tracks! 

Best of Luck,
Jeff


----------



## elkmtngear

Here is the before and after. Keep in mind, this is a 3 week old stick of Trophy Blend that has been sitting out in 100 degree weather. You can see by the time on the clock that the Trophy Blend Stick stopped him dead in his tracks. This would have been an 8 yard shot from my tree stand.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

That is just to cool buddy, im glad you are having fun with it, keep up the pics they are great:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

I placed two trophyBlend Scents on one fiberglass rod. The scent on Top is the TB Sage Scent. The Scent on the bottom is the TB Mule Deer herd Scent.
The doe went straight to the Sage Scent and sniffed it then dropped down to the Herd Blend and gave that a Sniff. I had about a dozen 3 burst pics of here. She checked out the TrophyBlend Scents before going to the Salt licks. :thumbs_up


Sage Scent,









Mule Deer Herd scent,


----------



## Double S

Picture Bump.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Double S That is great nice photos too:thumbs_up Keep up the good work buddy.


----------



## Double S

I Covered the ground with Slivers of the Mule Deer herd Blend. Then I took the Herd Blend and rubbed it on the branches holding the Trail Cam up. Then i took the TrophyBlend Sage Scent and rubbed it all over the cam to cover up my Human Odor.


----------



## elkmtngear

Simon, those are awesome! You found where the boys are hangin!:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

elkmtngear said:


> Simon, those are awesome! You found where the boys are hangin!:thumbs_up


Thanks Jeff. These guys are alright. I'm still looking for another herd of the Bigger boys. They are 4x4 and 5x4's. But they are noctornal for right now. I'm hoping to find their trail from the cam. It will be easier when i use the Elk mountain gear's Doe Decoy and slip in and Smoke pole one of them. lol :tongue:

I was hoping to find a bear. I moved the cam to another location.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Simon,

Im so glad you are having fun with the Trophy Blend! Let me know if there is anything you need buddy.:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> Simon,
> 
> Im so glad you are having fun with the Trophy Blend! Let me know if there is anything you need buddy.:thumbs_up


No Problem. I should have more NEW pics up by the end of the day. (Hoping) :wink:


----------



## 05_sprcrw

I really really need to get some trail cams. Simon looks like you have plenty of muleys around hopefully you can connect come season.


----------



## Double S

I did the same thing again and dropped some Mule Deer herd Blend Shavings on the ground in front of the cam and took the Herd blend and the sage scents and rubbed it all over the Camera and the bush holding the came up. I reformatted the SD card in the camera itself and forgot to reset the Time and date. The dates and times below are wrong. 






























The Herd blends Calmes the Deers down...Comfortable enough to Nurse,


----------



## ricksmathew

Nice pics! Check out the Trophy Blend Scents web page!


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Very nice Pics Double S its always nice to see a happy customer:thumbs_up


----------



## Double S

ricksmathew said:


> Nice pics! Check out the Trophy Blend Scents web page!


Very Cool. Thanks for informing me. That's a pretty Picture.


----------



## Double S

Guess what I rubbed on the Dead branch on the ground and on the trail Cam? 

The initials are T-B....


----------



## Double S

Small buck checking out the TBS Corn.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

OH Man those are sweet pics guys keep them coming!!


----------



## Double S

fujian90 said:


> Overview of macroscopic matter of time changes in the status of all processes of a continuing nature and irreversibility, the nature of their common property, and this measure of successive events is called time. Aristotle's "Physics" that time is a physical object (such as objects) to measure the movement, or, when


Spammer reported.


----------

